# Bucket Dredger Garstonia



## KEITH SEVILLE

Can anybody give me some information regarding the Bucket Dredger
Garstonia please. She worked on the River Mersey for many years at
Garston Docks near Liverpool. She was owned by the British Transport
Commission and I could see her from Eastham in the Garston Channel
working when I was viewing ships.
You could hear the creaks and groans miles away!
A photograph of her would be very much appreciated.

Thanks/Best wishes
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Just an update on my previous message.
I think the Garstonia was built in 1926.
She worked for the British Transport Commission during the sixties in the
approach channel to Garston Docks, Liverpool.
I would very much appreciate if any of the members could give me any
further information about her. Perhaps some Liverpool or Merseysiders would
remember her.

Best wishes
Keith


----------



## allantcondie

*LMS Bucket Dredgers*

There were three bucket hopper dredgers built for the London Midland and Scottish Railway in 1926/7 by Ferguson Brothers Port Glasgow.

Garstonia - 176' length by 64' beam, for Garston Docks

Piel - 222' length by 67' beam for Barrow in Furness
Carronwater - duplicate of Piel for Grangemouth.

Garstonia was broken up in 1956.


----------



## flijm

Keith,

some more info on these and other London M & Sc R'way dredges:

"Garstonia": built 1926, Ferguson, Port Glasgow, yardnr. 278

"Carronwater": built 1926, Ferguson, Port Glasgow, yardnr. 279. In 1972 sold to a Yugoslavian company, named Milutinovic as "Bag-7 Zlatar", for use in India. Scrapped in Bombay, 1977.

"Piel": built 1927, Ferguson, Port Glasgow, yardnr. 280. Scrapped in Barrow in Furness, 1965.

"Bulldog", built 1928, Ferguson, Port Glasgow, yardnr. 292

"Foulney", grab hopper dredge, built 1938, Ferguson, Port Glasgow, yardnr. 326. Scrapped in belgium, 1965

"Forth", built 1929, William Simons, Renfrew, yardnr. 693.

Frans Lijmbach


----------



## allantcondie

Does anybody have any pics of Gastonia, Piel or Carronwater?


----------



## allantcondie

I incidentally have a complete set of GA drawings for Carronwater and Piel.

ATC

PS I cannot discover whether Garstonia was self-propelled or dumb!


----------



## allantcondie

Garstonia was - I am advised by an LMS history expert - Non Self Propelling.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks to you all for the informations appreciated.
Allan you say Garstonia was scrapped in 1956 but she was working in the
Garston Channel during the sixties.
I have since been doing some more research into her and I understand she was sold to Holland in 1962 but do not know what became of her after
that?
If anybody can fill me in with any information I would be able to conclude
my research.

Thanks/Regards
Keith


----------



## allantcondie

Thanks - sometimes published information is inaccurate.
I will try and get the GA Drawings for her from the Mitchell.
ATC


----------



## eef

Does some body have pictures of the Chessnock bucketdredger sunk januari 1968 near the pier in Greenock,


----------



## allantcondie

The vessel was the Cessnock. I'll se what I can find - so watch this space.


----------



## eef

Hallo Allantconie,
thank you for the reply,i will watch this site,ihope you find a picture
regards 
Eef


----------



## noryevo

*Carronwater*

Hi I worked on the Carronwater as an Apprentice Engineer in Grangemouth, during a refit which included fitting diesel generators, rewiring engine room (they still had
pariffin lamps in some places!!) She had twin triple expansion engines.
I believe she went to India. I think this was around 1956/7 .
Also I'm sure there is a model of her in York museum!!, you could also try the Grangemouth Heritage Centre
I have been there but can't remember if they have any photo's

noryevo


----------



## gil mayes

CARRONWATER (149714) 1232grt was a product of Ferguson Bros (Port Glasgow) Ltd with two triples by the builder. I was an apprentice in HMS ARTIFEX in Rosyth in the mid 1950s and she was a regular in and out. They used to say that with such a slow speed the spoil was back at Bo'ness/Grangemoth before the dredger.
Gil.


----------



## allantcondie

Yes, the builders model is on display at the National Railway Museum, York.


----------



## daggers

Just rejoined this forum to ask if any photo of the old bucket dredger 'Garstonia' has survived. I was brought up within earshot of the old groaner.
Daggers


----------

